# 5 month old puppy having diarrhea often?



## Dovey (May 8, 2013)

I have a German shepherd puppy named Yogi and he's 5 1/2 months now. He's been having diarrhea often on and off since I got him at 8 weeks old. 

Feeding pumpkin usually clears it up within a day, but when it's bad it's really bad (like a water hose). We've been to the vet and checked his stools and nothing has come up abnormal.But he still gets diarrhea every 2 weeks or so. 

I've been through literally everything and nothing seems to be in common between these bouts (food, water, excersize etc.). 

For example, yesterday I left him at home in the morning for about 4 hours (I'm a university student). When I came home at lunch time he was perfectly fine; I let him out to do his business and left again for afternoon classes. My mom came home about 2 and a half hours after, and he started having bad diarrhea: having to be let out ever 10 minutes, and even going in the house because he couldn't hold it.

I can't find a cause for this since he was perfectly fine with firm stool in the morning, and didn't eat anything during the time he was left alone (he's ok with being alone).

I want to know if anyone here have any experience with something similar, I know puppies can get diarrhea but he gets it way too often... Is this something that he will likely out grow when he gets older?

Here are some pictures of him (baby and now), he's a happy puppy (even when he's having diarrhea...)


** Oversized photos removed by ADMIN. Photos may not be over 600X800**


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

ADORABLE pup.

That looks like a rawhide chew in the first pic. I don't give my dog rawhide on the advice of my breeder and several others...you might try cutting that out of the diet.

Other than that, what food do you have the pup on?

Part of it can be explained by a bit of stress (being left alone) or food, but regular diarrhea is not normal. If you're confident that the diet is good, you can get a blood test at the vet to test the other organ functions. It's not cheap...I had a recent thread where my pup had diarrhea that you may want to read as there's some good advice from others in there.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Rawhide makes my dog get the runs, try bully sticks or antlers instead. Did the very specifically test for Giardia? Also he may be allergic to certain things in his food. I feel your frustration, been there!

PS. Cute puppy!!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like a basted rawhide. Which brand and type of food is he eating? Any other treats at all?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

long shot, give him bottled water. maybe it's something in his food
that he's allergic too.


----------



## Dovey (May 8, 2013)

He's eating Nutrience puppy food (Large/giant). I only give him filtered water, I have a thing against bottled water so I never have that. 
The hide is just the generic no name brand, slow roasted pork. He's been having it since he was a baby. I've tried antlers and nylabones but he's not interested in those.


----------



## Dovey (May 8, 2013)

I also give him milk bone (soft kind) and some raw chicken as a treat sometimes. Once I let him chew on a pig's feet because my boyfriend said his dogs love them. The next day he started pooping white goo (bad image I know) so I never gave that to him again. I also mix some raw chicken eggs with his food on weekends because he seems to really like it.

As for the stool sample, the vet just said there was no worms or anything abnormal.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

blood test.


----------



## Dovey (May 8, 2013)

He had a blood test done when he was neutered last week on the recommendations of the vet. He didn't say anything afterwards so I assumed he was fine (Yogi wasn't having diarrhea at the time). 

I've looked up every possible diseases or worms it could be. But he's not matching any symptoms. I don't even think the diarrhea bothers him one bit when he gets it, save for when he gets startled by his own fart... He acts eats and plays as energetic as ever, he also never vomited.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you know what they tested the blood for? could be purebreditis.
my dog had it. 



Dovey said:


> He had a blood test done when he was neutered last week on the recommendations of the vet. He didn't say anything afterwards so I assumed he was fine (Yogi wasn't having diarrhea at the time).
> 
> I've looked up every possible diseases or worms it could be. But he's not matching any symptoms. I don't even think the diarrhea bothers him one bit when he gets it, save for when he gets startled by his own fart... He acts eats and plays as energetic as ever, he also never vomited.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If this is the food you are feeding: 
Original Puppy Large/Giant Breed | Nutrience.ca

I would try a different food (one without corn). I would also skip the rawhides (even if he really likes it). I'd try bully sticks AFTER the diarrhea clears up. I'd also skip the milk bones and all the extras until you have this cleared up. Once things are better and he isn't getting diarrhea all the time you can add the extras back in one at a time (that way you will know if any of those are the cause)


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

mspiker03 said:


> I would try a different food (one without corn). I would also skip the rawhides (even if he really likes it). I'd try bully sticks AFTER the diarrhea clears up. I'd also skip the milk bones and all the extras until you have this cleared up. Once things are better and he isn't getting diarrhea all the time you can add the extras back in one at a time (that way you will know if any of those are the cause)


^^^ Agreed ^^^

I'd also suggest adding probiotics. You can either give your pup kefir or a capsule probiotic. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

